
You Don't Just Get Fired at Netflix. What Happens Instead Is Brilliant - myth_drannon
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/you-dont-just-get-fired-at-netflix-what-happens-instead-is-brilliant-or-maybe-insane-theres-a-raging-debate.html
======
x0hm
I would have loved to read this article, but there was a video playing
SOMEWHERE on this page that I could not find to stop.

inc.com sucks

------
crunchlibrarian
Ugh. Another rule added to block obnoxiously loud autoplaying videos on
inc.com

I hate the 2018 web.

------
Driky
How can you complain about this (the process described in the article) when
you get one of the highest salary on the planet for this kind of job ? I do
not deny the hardship that comes with all this but aren't you compensated for
it ?

